# Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?



## Hardware-Noob278 (10. Juli 2019)

*Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Hi,
ich habe eine Gainward 1080 ti Phoenix GS die in Furmark nach dem 2. Versuch auf 90 ° hochgeht trotz 100 % Lüfter, nur noch ca. 8 FPS bringt (WQHD) und auf ~1100 Mhz taktet (Ich weiß die Lüftersteuerung ist kaputt, aber durch Ebay Kauf keine Garantie mehr). In Spielen läuft sie aber nur mit knapp 60 fps und das nicht mal konstant. Ich will diese jetzt auf WaKü umbauen in der Hoffnung das löst mein Problem und nehme die CPU (aktuell i5 8600K wird aber davor mit I7 8700K ausgetauscht) gleich dazu. Da ich die Graka nicht aufgeben will und mir keine 2080 TI leisten kann/will, dachte ich das das ich sie so retten kann.
Ich habe bereits einige Teile ausgesucht die ich verbauen will aber bin mir noch sehr unschlüssig wo genau ich das alles verbauen soll. Erst einmal mein aktuelles System:

Be Quiet! Dark Base 600 mit SF
Asus Rog Strix Z 370 F
Intel I5 8600K (wird mit I7 8700K getauscht) - kein OC (bei beiden dann nicht)
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3
Gainward GTX 1080 ti Phoenix GS
16 gb G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 mhz
InterTec Argus RGB 650w 80+ Gold Modular
Asus Blu-Ray RW Laufwerk
2 HDD (1 TB & 2 TB) + 1 SSD (hinten im Gehäuse)
2x 140mm Pure Wings 2 (Front) & 1 x 120 mm Pure Wings 2 (Back)

Ich wollte fragen ob;
1. die folgenden Teile für den Build passen
2. ob die Radiator 1x (280 mm & 1x 120 mm) am geplanten Ort passen
3. das Netzteil ausreicht &
4. Eure Meinung dazu

Vorab, ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht, bin aber zuversichtlich dank den anderen Threads hier drin. Folgende Teile will ich mir bestellen für die WaKü:

Radiator:
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm Radiator V.2 - 280er Radiatoren | Mindfactory.de
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Radiato 1x 120mm - 120er Radiatoren | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
Lüfter: Enermax SquA RGB 120mm 3er-Pack - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks oder be quiet! Silent Wings 3 High-Speed 120x120x25mm 2200 U/min 28.6 dB(A) schwarz | Mindfactory.de

GPU Kühler+Backplate:
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M17 - mit Backplate - schwarz | Mindfactory.de

CPU:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Intel-AMD-polished-Clear-Version_1173892.html

Pumpe + Ausgleichsbehälter:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Alphacool-Eheim-600-Station-II-230V_1130313.html

Schlauch:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...3-8ZollID--UV-Blau-transparent-3_1131832.html

Anschlüsse:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-90-deg--drehbar-G1-4-Deep-Black_1130070.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...tuelle-45-deg--drehbar-G1-4-Deep-_741573.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ubtuelle-G1-4-Deep-Black-Sixpack_1130082.html

Ich möchte mein Laufwerk noch behalten und die 2 TB HDD auch, deshalb kann kein größerer Radiator verbaut werden. Bei den Produktbildern von BQ sieht man eine AIO (scheinbar 280) in der Front montiert die Ich auch so verbauen möchte. Die 120er würde ich hinten verbauen. Die 2 140mm Pure Wings Lüfter würde ich oben anbringen um frische Luft in das Gehäuse zu Pusten. Da es sich um eine Tauchpumpe handelt die im AB drin ist, muss ich auch nicht so auf die Reihenfolge achten. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung gehabt und kann mir da weiter helfen? Oder hat jemand einen komplett anderen Lösungsvorschlag? Bitte beachtet dass min. 1 HDD und das Blu-Ray Laufwerk nicht rausgeschmissen werden (falls ich genügend Geld zam krieg kommt dann eh ne 2 Tb Intel 660p M.2 rein). Wichtiger jedoch ist die Grafikkarte... wenn ich diese sowieso nicht retten kann muss ich wohl zu einer neuen RTX 2080 greifen, rein logisch sollte jedoch die Graka wieder laufen wenn sie so gekühlt wird. Eine Mo-Ra 360 LT will ich eigentlich nicht da ich schon eher eine interne Kühlung haben will, nur wenn es die einfachere Lösung ist müsste ich halt mal schauen wie ich sie umsetzen könnte.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## claster17 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Hast du schon die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert?


----------



## Hardware-Noob278 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

An der Grafikkarte hab ich bisher noch nichts gemacht.


----------



## claster17 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Dann tu das doch bevor du hunderte Euro ausgibst. Zerlegen wirst du die Karte so oder so müssen.

Von WaKü kann ich in Kombination mit bequiet nur abraten. Für Luftkühlung in Ordnung, aber für Wasser eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Hardware-Noob278 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Ok dann versuch ich das erstmal. Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Ace (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: LÃ¼fterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKÃ¼?*

warum soll es der GPU Kühler sein? 
Oder ein Custom Kühler wenn er auf dein Modell passt?


----------



## Hardware-Noob278 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: LÃ¼fterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKÃ¼?*



Ace schrieb:


> warum soll es der GPU Kühler sein?
> Oder ein Custom Kühler wenn er auf dein Modell passt?



Ich habe bedenken ob der M16 passt da ja nur MSI Karten als kompatibel aufgelistet sind. Meine Karte ist ja baugleich mit der 1080 ti von Palit deshalb der Custom Kühler. Hab mir jetzt ne WLP gekauft und sobald ich die ersetzt hab mache ich mal ein Update. Übergangsweise hab ich gerade ne RX580 drin aber die Geräuschkulisse ist keine Dauerlösung...


----------



## Ace (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Der M17 müsste ja passen.Welche Paste hast du gekauft?

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti M17 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## Hardware-Noob278 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Prolimatech PK-1, sollte irgendwo noch ne EKL Alpenföhn Glatteis haben von meinem Brocken aber finde sie gerade nicht


----------



## Hardware-Noob278 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Habe jetzt die WLP gewechselt und nochmals mit Furmark 3 durchläufe gemacht und das ist das Ergebnis.
Die Lüfter drehen sich auch nicht somit ist die Lüftersteuerung doch defekt oder nicht?  Wird der Fehler dann durch die Wasserkühlung behoben oder ist es Aussichtslos? Habe auch an der Liste was geändert; neues Gehäuse Enermax Saberay, neue Pumpe Aqua Computer Aquastream XT Advanced + neuer AGB Aqua Computer aquainlet Pro 150 ml, neue Schläuche EKWB EK DuraClear 12,7/9,5mm und vorerst 1x 360mm Radiator


----------



## claster17 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Ich kann mit Furmark nichts anfangen.
Kannst du die Lüfter manuell regeln oder laufen die überhaupt nicht?

Ansonsten mach andere Lüfter drauf und lass die mit fester Drehzahl laufen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNvTm3mvpM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder willst du unbedingt eine WaKü?


----------



## Hardware-Noob278 (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Habe leider keine Ahnung wie ich die Manuell steuern könnte. Die Lüfter drehen sich kein Stück, auch nicht durch einen kleinen Schubser. Der Rechner ist auch mein erster Build und ich kenne mich mit sowas daher nicht aus. Kann ich die Lüfter der Graka auch direkt am Mainboard anschließen oder an die PWM-Steuerung des Gehäuse? Wie gesagt ich kenne mich nicht aus aber ich dachte mir dass es ein technisches Problem der Grafikkarte ist und  wenn ich ihr die Kühlung abnehme, sie sozusagen "passiv" kühle, kann sie ja normal weiter laufen und da kam mir halt sofort eine WaKü in den Sinn da man bei ihr auch noch mehr Potenzial für OC hat. Die Vorteile einer Wakü haben mich dann auch überzeugt.


----------



## Dagnarus (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Hast du Afterburner oder ein ähnliches OC Tool installiert? Wenn ja kann du ja darin einfach die Lüfterkurve auf manuell stellen und dann schauen ob die Lüfter angehen.


----------



## Ace (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Installiere mal Afternurner  MSI Afterburner - Download - ComputerBase
und schau mal da nach was sich tut und klar brauchst du keine Lüfter mehr wenn du eine WaKü hast nur die Radi brauchen Lüfter.


----------



## Hardware-Noob278 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Hab mir Afterburner geholt aber selbst wenn ich die geschwidigkeit auf 100% stelle rührt sich nichts. Wenn ich die Graka Solo kühlen will reicht da ein 280er Radiator aus oder sollte da dann schon ein 360 minimum hin? OC erst wenn es nötig sein sollte, noch kann ich ja gut spielen ohne OC.


----------



## Ellina (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Was ist in erwägung zu ziehen ne lüfter-Steuerung die du neu kaufst. Dass sind vielleicht 50 euro oder so und dann kannst du eventuell die lüfter steuern.

Vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Lüfter mit anschlißen neu anschaffen um noch mehr luft hinein zu bekommen.

Und damit du überhaupt weist ob alle laufen nutz doch mal hwinfo64 und schau mal bei sonsorig wass dort alles angezeigt wird.
Zur not die billige alternativ lösung wäre 4pin Y-Kabel damit kannst du vorüber gehent nach Mainbord angaben 2 Lüfter anschlüsse dort anschlißen.
Oder "5-pin EXT_FAN(Extension Fan) connector" kaufen und optional noch paar lüfter mehr anschlißen.
Dass Mainbord unterstützt einen 2 Pin T-Sonsor. vielleicht den mal mit anschaffen und an einen punkt über den cpu kühler oder so anbringen um heraus zu finden wie warm es hinter dem CPU kühler eigentlich ist um zu schauen wo die Problematik liegen könnte.

Selbst habe ich durch ne Lüfter-Steuerung schon 4 Sensoren verbaut und ich habe aller hand an informationen und die helfen mir in Wärme-zonen das Gehäuse zu unterteilen so dass ich immer weis wo es wie warm ist und wann es kritisch ist etc....

Nur so eine Opjektive sicht von mir.


----------



## Hardware-Noob278 (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Ich hab noch 2 Lüfter aus meinem alten Sharkoon Gehäuse gefunden und drauf geschraubt. Kann jetzt zumindest mal mit max 70 ° spielen bei 1932 Mhz GPU Clock. Denke mit anderen Lüftern sollte ich schon noch ein ppaar mehr Grad runter kommen, aber ich denke trotzdem noch über ne WaKü Lösung nach. Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Ellina (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Lüfterprobleme mit Graka, umstellung auf WaKü?*

Dann wechsel die Lüfter aus.

Bevor du überhaupt ne Wakü lösung in angriff nimmst.

Die Wakü heist nicht automatisch dass es besser ist. Wenn das Gehäuse b.z.w Air flow kaum bis garnicht vorhanden ist. Versuch jetzt das Problem zu lokalisieren und dann wenn du ne Custom Wasserkühlung baust dann kannst du den Rest mit berücksichtigen was du durch die Wechsel der Lüfter (die man dann auch danach noch weiter benutzen kann) für vorteile ergeben haben und die Erkenntnisse wären ein großer vorteil bei der WaKü.


----------

